# Ocean Inchcape ex members?



## ddraigmor

After posting a photo of one of the OIL boats I was on, another member reckoned a thread about those who sailed with OIL might be an idea. So I volunteered to kick off!

I was on the 'OIL Hustler' from August '78 to October '79.

'OIL Venturer' from Dec '79 to July '80.

'OIL Endeavour' from Sept '79 to Dec '81.

In between I did one trip on the 'OIL Explorer' Nov' 80 to Dec '80 (We had laid the 'Endeavour up in Leith)

Masters I sailed with were Iain Fyfe and Baz Unite (Hustler), Martin Russell and Woodward? (Venturer), George Bowie on 'Endeavour' and A. Storey on the 'Explorer'.

Most of the work was Northsea but we did Mexico, Denmark and Sicily as well!

Look forward to hearing from all other ex.OIL crews.

Jonty


----------



## orkneyman

I started with OIL on the OIL Challenger in 1985, captains were Ian Fyffe and John Partridge, then went to Fredrickshaven to bring the Oil Champion back to the North Sea on a Shell contract, Captains on that trip was Danny Mcgregor who i believe is a pilot on the forth, we had a few captains there one from Dundee cant remember the name off hand. Then it was back to the Challenger for a few trips and then a stint at college before heading to Mexico to join the oil Tiger in Dos Bocos, captain was Gavin Gray who i still keep in touch with and is now working at the De Kastri terminal in Russia.We left Dos Bocos and took the ship to Galveston and then on to Abidjan, Ivory coast, a great trip across the atlantic all sextant navigation no GPS on board.
Then left the Tiger and went to Cape Town and joined the Oil Prowler and towed a barge up to Angola, again sextant navigation, all great stuff.
I then worked down West Africa for a bit on the Oil Hustler, Oil Terrier, Oil Tiger, Oil Concord, Far Sky which was bareboated, OSA Defender.
Then back to the North Sea on the Trader, Traveller, and also did trips on the Gallusturm, Huntetor, Kaubturm, Kreuzturm,Schepelsturm, OSA Vanguard, OIL Osprey, OIL Onyx, OIL Provider, OIL Tracer.
I had 8 fantastic years with OIL met some great guys.
Lou Harrison was marine Super at the time another gentleman. And Margaret in personnel what a nice person.
There was a book written called the Great Alliance a history of OIL from there start in 1971 to 1995 and i believe this was the year that Tidewater bought them out. As far as i am aware the book was never published, but i managed to get a copy and its a really good read into OIL.s 25 year history written by Rodger Macdonald.
Some names come to mind, Frankie Flynn, Dennis O'Fee, Davy ????from Mussleborough, Micky Stewart, Baz Unite, Mick Jonhson, Mike Bentley, Roger Woodcock,John Fawcet, Jimmy crawford (crowbar), i will stiill need to rack the brain but some of you other guys i am sure will come up with a few names from the past.
Alan 
.


----------



## ddraigmor

Frankie Flynn I remember. Also Ross AB not Ross Master, Brian Rouncefield (Cook), Colin Campbell - leading hand on the 'Hustler' and a great guy! Bill Green (Mate) who suffered a serious accident when anchor handling the 'Sedco 703'. He was taken off via the Billy Pugh for a helo trip back home. Colin McDougal out of Aberdeen - a real good bloke. John Pedder from Hull......and a bloke from Dundee who did the odd joke or two - like getting into yoiur bunk after being in the cement tanks while you were on watch - but his name escapes me.....Kevin O'Sullivan, an AB on the 'Explorer'. Neil Beattie on the 'Endeavour'

So many good blokes. Names escape me but I am sure they'll come back.

Margaret. Ah yes, a lovely lady indeed.

OIL was a decent outfit in my opinion.

Jonty


----------



## orkneyman

Would that have Been Ross Mcdonald Ab he also had a brother Alex a brilliant cook. I have heard of John Pedder but never sailed with him. There was George Saxton, Willie Bruce, Davy "Robbo" Robertson. Did you ever come across a guy called Jon Innes i am sure he was on the Endeavour in Mexico. There were a lot of guys from the Dundee area at the early stages i guess due to the company be based out of there. As i say a good company to work for and if you did Margaret a favour like coming back early she always remembered and would do you a favour back, she was really good to work with. Ron Sturrock was another one he was back to back with Baz on the Chancellor.


----------



## timo

There was a Ross McDonald AB who worked for Swires, I think he had a brother who was a cook with Farstad, I believe Ross left Swires 3 or 4 year ago, I' seem to remember him having a job lined up ashore.


----------



## orkneyman

Pretty sure this is the same Ross McDonald, i am sure he was with Swires as well, i did meet his brother Alex some years ago on a Farstad vessel in Aberdeen. Ross lived in Tain and Alex i am sure was married in Gt Yarmouth.


----------



## ddraigmor

That's the Ross! His brother was an excellent cook. Rossie came out to Mexico with us on the 'Venturer' but I didn't see him back for the second - and last trip. That was the infamous one where Sam McCluskie came out to tell us we were being replaced - he had come out to do something on the 'Cunard Countess' and fitted us in - so we promptly sat in and worked to rule until we were given jobs in the Northsea. OIL was fair in that respect. They didn't shoot us in the back after providing us with a letter stating we would all be redeployed back to the Northsea. 

Another name from that time was Jimmy Dixon, an AB, but he didn't do a second trip either. One enginneer was 'Barnsley' Bill - still have an image of him appearing at the crew messdeck door crossing Biscay trying to say we had a fire down below! Was quickly put out but he left oil and crap all over the freshly polished decks!

The Leading Hand was from Whitby - Martin. We had a near mutiny in Panama when we were told we could not go ashore but the officers did - and after they arrived back with a few bevvies in them, we made a huge raft out of oil drums and pallets and planned to row it ashore unless we were given the same courtesy of shore leave! They grudgingly gave it to us - after all we were on the hook there for ten days!

Some names ring bells. John Innes used to live on a yacht, well he did when I knew him! Lovely bloke. He was on the 'Endeavour'. Another second mate was called Pete - again, I remember him as a good guy.

There was a greaser out of Dundee called Jimmy - no, not a cliche! - and we used to wind him up something rotten. Left him with the end of as fire hose in Lerwick while we said we were going to test it - gave it full welly and what a sight! The poor bloke was wrestling it trying tio get it to stay still! That was on the 'Hustler' - and he was one of the best Greasers she had.

Pete Smith was second mate for a bit on the 'Hustler'. He later went on the skipper the 'OIL Tiger' out of Yarmouth when I next saw him.

Margaret was a lovely lady and you're right: if you did her a favour she always remembered it and did you one back when she could.

Jonty


----------



## RayJordandpo

Jonty
George Bowie is a memeber of this site. I sailed with him on a few dive boats.


----------



## ddraigmor

Is he? I reckon he should join this thread then, Ray!

Jonty


----------



## john fraser

RayJordandpo said:


> Jonty
> George Bowie is a memeber of this site. I sailed with him on a few dive boats.


George is now retired Ray. Like myself


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hello John, Hope you keeping well and enjoying your retirement. A couple of years left for me then I will be joining you. I received a private message from George last year, I didn't realise he had retired.
Take care
Ray


----------



## DCMARINE

Photos of OIL boats are on www.images-of-ships.me.uk.
I joined the Oil Challenger (the pipe-carrier) as Mate in May 1977, John Gegan as Master, and after 6 weeks on there (a lot of time anchored in the Tay) was sent to join the Oil Producer (with a suitcase full of generator spares) in Dakar on her way back from the Congo. Masters there were John Partridge and M.K. Russell (first trip Master).
Joined Oil Explorer in July 1978, Masters Bas Unite & Alan Burns, then left OIL in November '78 to join Seaforth and was there until August '81 when I also had an accident at Sedco 703.
Donald Campbell


----------



## George Tait

I was with the S/pore division when Lou Harrison was transferred out from uk ops in about 93.. 
Lou quickly settled into things out there and was considered by all of us aboard the ships as one of the best. It would be good to know how he is getting on. Has anyone heard ?


----------



## Ozzie

Goodday. Anyone remember the old "Oil Hunter" seismic survey vessel in about 1975. Think she was an old Norwegian stern trawler which had sunk and then was bought on the cheap...stability very dicey! I was mate on her for one trip in mid 1975.
rgds


----------



## ddraigmor

I remember old John, one of the AB's that was on her. He used to make ships in bottles and that. Sailed with him after she was sold off when we did trips on the 'OIL Endeavour'.

Good bloke.

Jonty


----------



## Ray Mac

ddraigmor said:


> Is he? I reckon he should join this thread then, Ray!
> 
> Jonty


Joined Oil in 94
Oil Provider John Fawcett Skipper John Pedder Bosun
Kreuzturm 
Osterdor
Hunterdor
Oil Tracer
Russel Tide
WC Hightower
William E Bright
Rigdon Tide
Robert H Boh
Oil traveller
John P Laborde 2005 made redundant,

Ray(Smoke)


----------



## ddraigmor

Ray,

John Pedder was with me on the 'OIL Hustler'

I think Davie Blair sailed on the OSA boats - ring any bells?

Jonty


----------



## Ray Mac

ddraigmor said:


> Ray,
> 
> John Pedder was with me on the 'OIL Hustler'
> 
> I think Davie Blair sailed on the OSA boats - ring any bells?
> 
> Jonty


Sailed with Davie Blair on a box boat before I went into the offshore, He told he was with OIL and what happened during the strike.


----------



## Steve P

Joined OIL in 91. Oil Chancellor, Ostertor, Kaubturm, OSA Dundee, OSA Victor, OIL Onyx, Huntetor. Left in 98 after Tidewater took over. Now with SBS Marine who were started around 9 years ago by Jim Rourke & Keith Fletcher. Tony Duffield and Sheena Holland department managers. Tony and Sheena still working with Keith Fletcher with Fetcher Shipping who have two PSV's working out of Peterhead/Aberdeen.


----------



## orkneyman

Burned Toast said:


> Joined Oil in 94
> Oil Provider John Fawcett Skipper John Pedder Bosun
> Kreuzturm
> Osterdor
> Hunterdor
> Oil Tracer
> Russel Tide
> WC Hightower
> William E Bright
> Rigdon Tide
> Robert H Boh
> Oil traveller
> John P Laborde 2005 made redundant,
> 
> Ray(Smoke)


John Fawcett is out in the Far East now he married in Vietnam and works for Falconer Bryon i believe


----------



## orkneyman

Steve P said:


> Joined OIL in 91. Oil Chancellor, Ostertor, Kaubturm, OSA Dundee, OSA Victor, OIL Onyx, Huntetor. Left in 98 after Tidewater took over. Now with SBS Marine who were started around 9 years ago by Jim Rourke & Keith Fletcher. Tony Duffield and Sheena Holland department managers. Tony and Sheena still working with Keith Fletcher with Fetcher Shipping who have two PSV's working out of Peterhead/Aberdeen.


Steve.
Was Richard Heather Master on the OSA Dundee when you were there.
I was on the Kaubturm 1994, Malcolm Hume was Master.


----------



## Steve P

Hi Orkneyman
Had to think really hard about this one, but yes I think he was. The other skipper would have been Gordon Tennant. Also sailed with Richard, briefly, on OSA Victor just before the boat was shipped out to the Far East.
Regards Steve


----------



## Ray Mac

Steve P said:


> Joined OIL in 91. Oil Chancellor, Ostertor, Kaubturm, OSA Dundee, OSA Victor, OIL Onyx, Huntetor. Left in 98 after Tidewater took over. Now with SBS Marine who were started around 9 years ago by Jim Rourke & Keith Fletcher. Tony Duffield and Sheena Holland department managers. Tony and Sheena still working with Keith Fletcher with Fetcher Shipping who have two PSV's working out of Peterhead/Aberdeen.


All ex OIL(Thumb)


----------



## orkneyman

I saw the Sharazad ex Oil Explorer the other Day in Hamriyah UAE, as i was towing a rig in, she looked nicely painted up and was tied up with a lot of other vessels looking for work i believe.

Hi Stevie. I remember Gordon Tennant, a fair chance i may have sailed with you as well.


----------



## "Paddy" walsh

*Oil*

Hi all,
Joined OIL in 72 with Barry Cork , Ray Mcrown on the Oil Prospector the first ship as I recall. Two great Masters but of different styles so learnt from the best of them on some wild and crazy anchor jobs with Sedco 135F. I was Master on the Oil Prospector and then a couple of years on the Oil Mariner out of Aberdeen working the Ocean Cockup as we called it then. Clive Cunningham was master on the sistership the OIL Driller and we both ended up in Canada working for CANMAR in the Arctic. Sadly Clive has sailed on but he was just the same great character to the end. 
All this is a long time ago now and early days in the North Sea offshore but it was a great outfit and as always I sailed with the best of folk.
Mal Walsh Canada


----------



## timo

Clive Cunningham? London guy who settled in Canada?.......if so I sailed with him on the Canmar boats in the late 90's out of Yarmouth, sorry to hear of his passing, a nice easy going guy, still spoke like a Londoner with a hint of the Canadian accent.


----------



## "Paddy" walsh

*Capt'n Clive cunningham*

Yes that is the same Capt'n Clive, He was a very well liked guy in CANMAR and was master of their largest icebreaker the KIGORIAK, I played a round of golf with him a few weeks before he went and he still managed to make a joke of things BUT really liked to win the pot!, it was lung cancer and he gave it a good fight. We all here miss him.


----------



## DCMARINE

"Paddy" walsh said:


> Hi all,
> Joined OIL in 72 with Barry Cork , Ray Mcrown on the Oil Prospector the first ship as I recall. Two great Masters but of different styles so learnt from the best of them on some wild and crazy anchor jobs with Sedco 135F. I was Master on the Oil Prospector and then a couple of years on the Oil Mariner out of Aberdeen working the Ocean Cockup as we called it then. Clive Cunningham was master on the sistership the OIL Driller and we both ended up in Canada working for CANMAR in the Arctic. Sadly Clive has sailed on but he was just the same great character to the end.
> All this is a long time ago now and early days in the North Sea offshore but it was a great outfit and as always I sailed with the best of folk.
> Mal Walsh Canada


Ray McCrohan was Master with Seaforth for a lot of years and I imagine he has now retired. Ivan Leask and John de Barr were also ex -OIL Masters that joined Seaforth.
Donald Campbell


----------



## Joe w

A lot of names from the past here guys.
I was with OSA when OIL took us over and was the first Master to be moved over to the Tiger and sister vessel in West Africa as I already knew the guys on board these vessels in WA as I was the local bottle store to them before Oil/Osa came together.
I had a good laugh down there we had a really great set of guys at the time to many names to mention and still hear from a couple.
Was in Singapore when Tidewater took over and reverted back to the North Sea after a year to go on the Oil Provider where I stayed until she out went out to Brasil. Managed to get paid off in the end when they changed our contracts to the International.
Great times never to be repeated!!!!


----------



## thebruce

Hi guys just found this post the other day.I have been looking at all the names which brought back memories of old.I can agree with one quote that the working for the old oil was the best time i have ever spent at sea.I was on most of them what i can remember .First one was DISCOVERER NOVEMBER 75.then DRILLER, HUSTLER ,HARRIER,MARINER,CHANCELLOR,i forget most of the names need longer to think later on was on osa boats till 2 for one came in then went to seaforth,mearsk,ect now on the caladonian boats out of aberdeen.


----------



## thebruce

ddraigmor said:


> I remember old John, one of the AB's that was on her. He used to make ships in bottles and that. Sailed with him after she was sold off when we did trips on the 'OIL Endeavour'.
> 
> Good bloke.
> 
> Jonty


I met old john years ago when we were working out of haysham,i got one of his ships off him at that time.I olso got a couple off norman jaimison while working down the falklands on the mariner.Norman was shown how to do the ship in the bottles from old john and turned out to be one of the best at the job i have ever seen,Im not sure but i think john died just before retirment from a heart attack


----------



## thebruce

ddraigmor said:


> That's the Ross! His brother was an excellent cook. Rossie came out to Mexico with us on the 'Venturer' but I didn't see him back for the second - and last trip. That was the infamous one where Sam McCluskie came out to tell us we were being replaced - he had come out to do something on the 'Cunard Countess' and fitted us in - so we promptly sat in and worked to rule until we were given jobs in the Northsea. OIL was fair in that respect. They didn't shoot us in the back after providing us with a letter stating we would all be redeployed back to the Northsea.
> 
> Another name from that time was Jimmy Dixon, an AB, but he didn't do a second trip either. One enginneer was 'Barnsley' Bill - still have an image of him appearing at the crew messdeck door crossing Biscay trying to say we had a fire down below! Was quickly put out but he left oil and crap all over the freshly polished decks!
> 
> The Leading Hand was from Whitby - Martin. We had a near mutiny in Panama when we were told we could not go ashore but the officers did - and after they arrived back with a few bevvies in them, we made a huge raft out of oil drums and pallets and planned to row it ashore unless we were given the same courtesy of shore leave! They grudgingly gave it to us - after all we were on the hook there for ten days!
> 
> Some names ring bells. John Innes used to live on a yacht, well he did when I knew him! Lovely bloke. He was on the 'Endeavour'. Another second mate was called Pete - again, I remember him as a good guy.
> 
> There was a greaser out of Dundee called Jimmy - no, not a cliche! - and we used to wind him up something rotten. Left him with the end of as fire hose in Lerwick while we said we were going to test it - gave it full welly and what a sight! The poor bloke was wrestling it trying tio get it to stay still! That was on the 'Hustler' - and he was one of the best Greasers she had.
> 
> Pete Smith was second mate for a bit on the 'Hustler'. He later went on the skipper the 'OIL Tiger' out of Yarmouth when I next saw him.
> 
> Margaret was a lovely lady and you're right: if you did her a favour she always remembered it and did you one back when she could.
> 
> Jonty


Their were two jimmys from dundee both motormen jimmy kid ,who couldent see and the other jimmy who couldent hear,They were quite a sight to watch together in the pub after a few drinks .


----------



## orkneyman

thebruce said:


> Their were two jimmys from dundee both motormen jimmy kid ,who couldent see and the other jimmy who couldent hear,They were quite a sight to watch together in the pub after a few drinks .


I sailed with Jimmy Kidd on the OIL Challenger working from Shed 16 Dundee, what a character he was, we used to get our duty frees when going North of 61 and Jimmy would store them for us at his house in Dundee and we would pick up our bottles at the end of the trip usually in the pub, i think it was called the unicorn.

Is this the same Wullie Bruce from Montrose, who was also on the C class along with George Saxton, some pair, gave Baz Unite worried times lol


----------



## thebruce

orkneyman said:


> I sailed with Jimmy Kidd on the OIL Challenger working from Shed 16 Dundee, what a character he was, we used to get our duty frees when going North of 61 and Jimmy would store them for us at his house in Dundee and we would pick up our bottles at the end of the trip usually in the pub, i think it was called the unicorn.
> 
> Is this the same Wullie Bruce from Montrose, who was also on the C class along with George Saxton, some pair, gave Baz Unite worried times lol


Yup thats me still as daft as ever bit older but aint we all yes as i said before those were the good old days.After i left oil i was on the sun wrestler for a few years .Robbo [Dave robertson] was the bosun on my back to back good bunch of lads on there and the job was just the same as working for the old oil.After that i went to mearsk for seven years ,I am now on the caladonian vigilance sailing out of aberdeen.I was speaking to alex macdonald the cook yesterday he was leaving for brazil for five weeks with farstad.He said george saxton has retired after having an accident on some boat a while ago and cant pass a medical now


----------



## orkneyman

Hello Wullie good to hear from you, thats right i remember now you were on the Sun Wrestler for a while, i saw Robbo when i was on the Monarch Bay in Equatorial Guinea he was on a swires boat, that would have been around 2002/2003. Sorry to hear about Sax. Yes good times with OIL just like a big family. We had some laughs i was trying to remeber some of the names of the guys that was on the C class, there was a Davy thats was bosun on the Challenger he came from Mussleburgh i think, Where is ross these days, Alex still going strong then. Is that he BP jigsaw boats your on, i met a guy last year when i was in Orkney for a wedding that was invloved with that boats name of Mossley, guess you know who i mean.
I am heading to Bahrain on Friday for a couple of years working with Noble Denton as marine surveyor/Rigmover, i have already done 4 years in Doha, Qatar with them as well. 
Cheers for now
Alan


----------



## ddraigmor

Sad old John's crossed the bar. He was a great bloke. I sailed with him on the 'OIL Endeavour' the deck crew were Neil Beatty (Leading Hand), Jimmy Agnew, John and Derek McKay and myself on deck.

Jimmy Kidd! That's the man! I was with him on the 'OIL Hustler'.

I remember a lot of incidents with him - one being asked to hold the fire hose whilst the chief tested the fire pump. We'd snaked it out on the quayside in Lerwick and us AB's left it alone while Jimmy held the end - then the Leading Hand (Colin Campbell, a fine man from Stonehaven, a decent seaman and all) gave it full whack......Jimmy was sent scudding everywhere with the power in the hose and hung on for dear life - we (as you do) couldn't stop laughing.

The crew on the 'OIL Hustler then (names from all watches) was - as far as I can recall - Ian Fyfe and Baz Unite (Masters), Bill (the mate), Willie (from the Western Islands) and Adrian Rose(Second Mates), we also had a cadet called Ray. Engineers I can't recall. Deck crew were Colin Campbell (Leading Hand), John Pedder (AB) me (AB) and a guy from Aberdeen Colin Mc....something. The Motorman was Jimmy Kidd. The cook was a guy from Blackpool - Tommy - something or other.

They were a good outfit to work for.

Jonty


----------



## thebruce

ddraigmor said:


> Sad old John's crossed the bar. He was a great bloke. I sailed with him on the 'OIL Endeavour' the deck crew were Neil Beatty (Leading Hand), Jimmy Agnew, John and Derek McKay and myself on deck.
> 
> Jimmy Kidd! That's the man! I was with him on the 'OIL Hustler'.
> 
> I remember a lot of incidents with him - one being asked to hold the fire hose whilst the chief tested the fire pump. We'd snaked it out on the quayside in Lerwick and us AB's left it alone while Jimmy held the end - then the Leading Hand (Colin Campbell, a fine man from Stonehaven, a decent seaman and all) gave it full whack......Jimmy was sent scudding everywhere with the power in the hose and hung on for dear life - we (as you do) couldn't stop laughing.
> 
> The crew on the 'OIL Hustler then (names from all watches) was - as far as I can recall - Ian Fyfe and Baz Unite (Masters), Bill (the mate), Willie (from the Western Islands) and Adrian Rose(Second Mates), we also had a cadet called Ray. Engineers I can't recall. Deck crew were Colin Campbell (Leading Hand), John Pedder (AB) me (AB) and a guy from Aberdeen Colin Mc....something. The Motorman was Jimmy Kidd. The cook was a guy from Blackpool - Tommy - something or other.
> 
> They were a good outfit to work for.
> 
> Jonty


I was with baz on the chancellor after that he went to work for viking.John pedder married a girl in aberdeen and went offshore on rigs and suchlike,I remember ian fyfe the other guys i probably met at on time or another but i have always been crap with names.


----------



## thebruce

orkneyman said:


> Hello Wullie good to hear from you, thats right i remember now you were on the Sun Wrestler for a while, i saw Robbo when i was on the Monarch Bay in Equatorial Guinea he was on a swires boat, that would have been around 2002/2003. Sorry to hear about Sax. Yes good times with OIL just like a big family. We had some laughs i was trying to remeber some of the names of the guys that was on the C class, there was a Davy thats was bosun on the Challenger he came from Mussleburgh i think, Where is ross these days, Alex still going strong then. Is that he BP jigsaw boats your on, i met a guy last year when i was in Orkney for a wedding that was invloved with that boats name of Mossley, guess you know who i mean.
> I am heading to Bahrain on Friday for a couple of years working with Noble Denton as marine surveyor/Rigmover, i have already done 4 years in Doha, Qatar with them as well.
> Cheers for now
> Alan


Sounds like your still getting around a bit sounds good.I think ross works ashore now not sure would have to ask big alex.I know the dave u were on about he was leading hand with me and saxton on the oil driller been trying to remembere his second name but no joy would have to ask big alex.Who should remember him as one time he passed the cabin and handed alex somthing wraped in tinfoil which turned out to be,A FRESH TURD!anyway take care enjoy the job .Willy


----------



## thebruce

DCMARINE said:


> Photos of OIL boats are on www.images-of-ships.me.uk.
> I joined the Oil Challenger (the pipe-carrier) as Mate in May 1977, John Gegan as Master, and after 6 weeks on there (a lot of time anchored in the Tay) was sent to join the Oil Producer (with a suitcase full of generator spares) in Dakar on her way back from the Congo. Masters there were John Partridge and M.K. Russell (first trip Master).
> Joined Oil Explorer in July 1978, Masters Bas Unite & Alan Burns, then left OIL in November '78 to join Seaforth and was there until August '81 when I also had an accident at Sedco 703.
> Donald Campbell


I clicked on this link with no joy can annyone point me in the right direction to obtain some photos of the old oil boats thanks.thebrucexx


----------



## ddraigmor

That site is down - pity. It had most the offshore boats - and all of OIL's apart from the 'Endeavour.m which I cannot find a picture of at all!


----------



## Captain Peter King

*Oil*

Hi Paddy,

I happened by your post looking for a photo of the OIL DRAGON. glad to hear you are still ticking over. Seem to recollect the last time we met was at OTC Houston, probably in 1988? You were standing beside the UK stand, saying to some associate words to the effect "I wonder what happened to that old bugger King" ...and I was standing immediately beside you.

So sorry to hear of Clive Cunningham's passing. He was a great guy. Lovely story of his assisting me lay the merchant banker who had supported the purchase of VIKING VIGILANT out on his own board table in Aberdeen after we had enjoyed rather too much of his hospitality. Clive, ever the gentleman, pinned a "thank you" note on his chest before we left.

Do you ever hear of Ray MacCroan and any of the other old team.

Happy days,

Cheers,

PHK


----------



## Eltel

thebruce said:


> Yup thats me still as daft as ever bit older but aint we all yes as i said before those were the good old days.After i left oil i was on the sun wrestler for a few years .Robbo [Dave robertson] was the bosun on my back to back good bunch of lads on there and the job was just the same as working for the old oil.After that i went to mearsk for seven years ,I am now on the caladonian vigilance sailing out of aberdeen.I was speaking to alex macdonald the cook yesterday he was leaving for brazil for five weeks with farstad.He said george saxton has retired after having an accident on some boat a while ago and cant pass a medical now


Hi Willie, Good to hear you survived after the Wrestler, especially Israel! I'm on the Irish Sea Pioneer in Liverpool Bay after several years with Swires. Brian McConnell is here as well. A 2/E on the Pacific Blade, Ian McNaughton knew you well. Terry Rowe.


----------



## DCMARINE

Captain Peter King said:


> Hi Paddy,
> 
> I happened by your post looking for a photo of the OIL DRAGON. glad to hear you are still ticking over. Seem to recollect the last time we met was at OTC Houston, probably in 1988? You were standing beside the UK stand, saying to some associate words to the effect "I wonder what happened to that old bugger King" ...and I was standing immediately beside you.
> 
> So sorry to hear of Clive Cunningham's passing. He was a great guy. Lovely story of his assisting me lay the merchant banker who had supported the purchase of VIKING VIGILANT out on his own board table in Aberdeen after we had enjoyed rather too much of his hospitality. Clive, ever the gentleman, pinned a "thank you" note on his chest before we left.
> 
> Do you ever hear of Ray MacCroan and any of the other old team.
> 
> Happy days,
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> PHK


Re: Ray MacCroan - see Post 28 above.
Donald Campbell


----------



## Captain Peter King

Thanks Donald,

Kind regards,

Peter King


----------



## thebruce

Sorry havent been on for a while had a heart attack just as ship was mooring in aberdeen.Ended up with double bypass and a few other bits need fixing hope to be up and running in two to three months.


----------



## thebruce

Eltel said:


> Hi Willie, Good to hear you survived after the Wrestler, especially Israel! I'm on the Irish Sea Pioneer in Liverpool Bay after several years with Swires. Brian McConnell is here as well. A 2/E on the Pacific Blade, Ian McNaughton knew you well. Terry Rowe.


Glad to hear all still well with you and i remember ian god that was years ago time does fly ..


----------



## geoff47

Hi all
Just joined and found this thread, I spent some happy times in OIL. I recognise so many names mentioned, it seems only yesterday. I was on the:- 
Oil Discoverer (North Sea, Brunei, Mexico)
Oil Venturer (Mexico)
Oil Producer (North Sea)
Oil Endeavour (North Sea, Sicily) (yes with both Ross AB & Cyclops)
Arzanah (Gulf)
I also remember Alex Macdonald (Cook) when anchor handling we had to drag him in off the deck back to the galley.

Many happy memories - particularly west coast Mexico - Guaymas, Mazatlan and Isla Isabella


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *Geoff47* and a warm welcome to *SN* on your first posting. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## ddraigmor

Geoff,

I was on the 'Venturer' out in Mexico. Martin - from Whitby - was the Leading Hand but I can't recall the other AB's. Was also on the 'OIL Endeavour' out in Sicily too. Leading hand then was Neil Beatty. Maybe we were opposite watches?

Jonty


----------



## geoff47

Hi Jonty
I was on the Disco on the West Coast, two trips, then the Venturer on the East side, Do you remember the Endeavour, with all the "Cones" to blow up the seabed for the new power cable, we lost an ROV in the current.

Geoff


----------



## orkneyman

Hello Willie.
Sorry to hear about the ol ticker problem, i hope you are in good shape now and feeling a lot better after the refit.
I am still out in Bahrain, hoping to be home for xmas.
Spoke to another ex OIL guy the other day a Richard Wyborn, engineer, think he was based in Dundee then Woking.
Cheers
Alan





thebruce said:


> Sorry havent been on for a while had a heart attack just as ship was mooring in aberdeen.Ended up with double bypass and a few other bits need fixing hope to be up and running in two to three months.


----------



## ddraigmor

Hi Geoff,

No - was probably on leave when that happend!

I do remember we were on scene commander on the way out from the UK at a collision with two sjips. By the time we got there there was nothing left of the s,aller one. She'd gone down. I went out with Neil in the RIB when we came across an upturned liferaft - no-one ionside. I believe that the Master at that time - George Bowie - got a mention in Lloyds for his actions.

Jonty


----------



## thebruce

Thanks for concern this is first time i have tuned in still undergoing refit due to farther damage caused in drydock.Pipework still broaken and waiting for a slot to get job finished.Hope it will take no longer than a couple of months more . 
Thats funny was speaking to somone about woking i couldent remember where the office was ,Thanks for that spooky or what hee hee


----------



## silverwolf

*alistair ross*

just come across the site i was with oil from 1977 to the 80s remember alot of the names mentioned was on the mexico run the mariner in the falklands challenger, hustler, explorer,endeavor, driller.sombody mentioned margret kilpatrick from the office an outstanding lady.does anyone remember captain stewart ross of the endevour.another lad was big andy from newport fife. good site will keep looking


----------



## benvorlich

hi ozzie I was at Sunderland Greenwells Yard when she was converted Mal Egeland was the old manwas there for 3 weeks I was the cookdid 2 trips on 2 too many.Bguyan


----------



## chadburn

Do any of you Lad's remember an ex American Navy wartime built Patrol Craft type working the North Sea in the early day's doing Seismic Survey's, typical curved American style Wheelhouse, G.M's in her I believe, fairly narrow gutted and very fine on the Bow? Regard's


----------



## Nick Balls

Could be one of the two ex Minesweepers (American built) named BJ Islander and VA Islander ? see thread........ http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=37297 A good picture can be found in Vic Gibsons book 'The History of the supply ship' also this picture taken from the Hewitt A by a friend of mine.


----------



## steveop

*historical movies*

http://www.dredgemovies.com/historical_dredge_movies.html

guys have a look at these great dredgemovies site, full of old dredger movies


----------



## chadburn

Thank's Nick for your time and info(Thumb) however, the vessel I am thinking of was flush decked although with quite a slope from Bow to Stern, quite a racy looking thing, the wheelhouse window's were circular and I think the Hull was steel. She was involved in the very early day's of North Sea Oil doing the Survey's. The problem I have is that I have very little on old American Warship's to give a pointer barring for that she looked like an ex Patrol Craft possibly due to the way she looked.
Steveop, looking at the working steam dredger and judging by her overboard discharge she has an old Weir's type pump on her circulating water system. Is that correct?


----------



## Nick Balls

OK Chief keep your hair on...........could this be the animal.......this picture would be around 1969


----------



## chadburn

No unfortunatly not Nick and many thank's again, at the time I would presume that a lot of the survey work may have been done by the experienced American companies with their own vessel's, I will have to get hold of a book on small American Warship's to see if I can pick up the Class of vessel as a pointer. But keep posting please if you find anything else as the vessel's you have posted are interesting in themselve's.


----------



## tom.d

was c/e with John Gegan on Oil Hunter 75 Brian Kay was mate I then moved to Oil Disco with Ted Ling & John Rankin ,very good bunch of guy's , there were more anchors and pelican hooks on the floor in the |Unicorn to moor out the entire fleet of the north sea,great crak,and jimmy Kidd would keep us all streigt
I'm well retired now ,and rememberit all with a smile Tom.d


----------



## tom.d

remember a time bently alan brown and myself were railroaded to take the laid up oil explorer out of chattam to nigeria to boost their fleet. after weeks trying to get the boat dried out and the electrick to be able to switch on without setting the boat on fire .we made it out of the medway and went to rotterdam
to load a sbm slewing bearing for bonney.we had anigerian crew and the cook had been aboot black at a london hotel .so mike ben being his usual arrogant self i know it all. ordered a few large gambas for th trip ,it turned out to be a teachest full and i think there were ciouple of hundred fillet steak as well,as we were going to cook for ourselves we left the booblack to feed the deck crew.
we endede , up having a ball, bar a few breakdown on th way


----------



## tom.d

orkneyman said:


> Pretty sure this is the same Ross McDonald, i am sure he was with Swires as well, i did meet his brother Alex some years ago on a Farstad vessel in Aberdeen. Ross lived in Tain and Alex i am sure was married in Gt Yarmouth.


Alex was married in Gt.Yarmouth,we were at his reception , he married Janet from Halcyon the agents.I was chief on the Trader at the time Davy Scott was the skipper.agreat time was had by one and all.


----------



## crockettr75

tom.d said:


> Alex was married in Gt.Yarmouth,we were at his reception , he married Janet from Halcyon the agents.I was chief on the Trader at the time Davy Scott was the skipper.agreat time was had by one and all.


Tom,

How is your finger????

Tony


----------



## orkneyman

I have created a group on Facebook called Ocean Inchcape (OIL). i have added a number of photographs and will be adding more when i get the chance, i would like to get as many members on board and please feel free to add photos or comments, If we can get a good number on board ideally i would like to see if we could arrange a get together sometime.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## gdynia

See u in Hamburg


----------



## lampy

*Oil*

I worked for OIL initially on the Explorer and Supplier out of Dundee, cook on Explorer was Tommy Wastle ex para from the northwest of England, someone sabotaged his tab nabs with Barites, I believe Sandy McConachie who is sadly no longer with us was blamed.Others I remember from the ships I worked on were, Stan Allardyce 2nd engineer, Barnsley Bill who could quote train timetables verbatin,John Murt skipper.The wise men from the east on the Harrier, Cecil,Lou Harrison Batty-Syme the Chief,Crowbar Crawford who I last saw taxi driving in Aberdeen, Wullie Riddoch the cook and Jimmy Agnew. On the Hustler worked with the Flying Flynn in Baz Unite's team and Peddle Bin in Ronnie's gang. Also worked on Mariner and Hunter.
After a spell deep sea went back and collected the Champion from Fredrickshaven, Danny McGregor skipper and filthy Phil the Chief.
Big Alec Gaul from Dundee was the motorman reputed to be the noisiest man in the North Sea and Big Mick Quinn was the chef and a first class cook he was like most of the guys who slaved to keep us fed and watered. Others on deck were Lenny Fraser, Davie Robbo George Shearer and myself.Dougie Mathews came as skipper latterly I had worked with him on the Mariner, another gentleman.
Happy days a thousand laughs at the antics of Wullie Bruce and George Saxton, hard men doing a tough dangerous job especilly in the early days with the mark 1's and pelican hooks etc no wonder we have all got atheritis we used to spend hours soaking and cold?? c'mon guys swing the lamp(*))(?HUH)


----------



## lampy

I too spent some years with OIL reckon Orkneyman could be Alan Marwick who joined Champion with us in Fredrickshaven as AB went on to greater things.


----------



## steamship

*patrol craft.*



chadburn said:


> Do any of you Lad's remember an ex American Navy wartime built Patrol Craft type working the North Sea in the early day's doing Seismic Survey's, typical curved American style Wheelhouse, G.M's in her I believe, fairly narrow gutted and very fine on the Bow? Regard's


Yes I remember that boat. An English ex navy officer bought it and tried to start his own business. It nearly sank in Lerwick harbour when they all went ashore and an engine room pipe leaked. The fire engine came down and pumped it out. Later I helped theengineer fix the fuel pump drive on the only generator that had been running. Don't know what happened to it after that. That was 40 years ago.


----------



## Calsatch

ddraigmor said:


> That site is down - pity. It had most the offshore boats - and all of OIL's apart from the 'Endeavour.m which I cannot find a picture of at all!


Hi DD
I have a photo of the Endeavour on my wall,we did the RN charter out to Suez.
Cal


----------



## Ray Purdy

The first supply boats I worked on belonged to Borneo Straits Offshore based in Singapore. This was a subsidiary of Straits Steam, also of Singapore. This in turn was part of the Ocean Fleets group (Alfred Holts), as was OIL I believe. BSO had 4 small boats, all the same design with names like Java Gold, Borneo Gold etc. I understand OIL took them over. I joined the company in the early 70's, and really enjoyed my time there. Four months on and two off. That was pretty good at the time. Was anyone else part of this company...and if they were do they have any half decent photos of any of the boats.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Calsatch said:


> Hi DD
> I have a photo of the Endeavour on my wall,we did the RN charter out to Suez.
> Cal



I was part of the RN detachment to OIL ENDEAVOUR in the Mediterranean, March - July 1984, left her prior to the ship moving down to Suez. Do you or anyone else know when the RN charter to Suez was completed?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Calsatch

*Oil Endeavour*

Will have to find and consult my discharge book...that should tell us but I'm pretty busy over the next week, I also have a mug for N.P.1015
which will help.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Thanks, Calsatch. I never got a mug. 
Regards
Hugh


----------



## alan dd

Hi Guys
Can anyone please help me? An old friend of mine called Lawrence Craig worked as an engineer for Ocean Inchcape from about 1981 to 1997, he recently died and his mother (now 85!) is trying to sort out his pensions. According to the MNOPF, he was only in the MNOPF preceeding 1981, but Lawrence mentioned that he had contributed to a pension up to 1997 - did OIL have their own pension scheme, or a recommended one? I would be grateful if anyone can help here, just to help try and finalise his estate.
Thanks
Alan


----------



## orkneyman

Hi Alan.
I was with Oil from around 85-94 and i was paying into the MNOPF whilst employed. I cannot remember if OIL had there own pension fund but as i was paying into the MNOPF i would hardly have thought they would have. I recently received a statement from MONPF which they issue yearly, i assume that Lawrence was also getting a yearly statement. No old pay statements you can check up with.

Tidewater bought OIL in 1997 and i am pretty sure all pension deals would have stopped then as Tidewater had all sorts of different contracts on the go.

Not sure if i sailed with Lawrence or not but i certainly know the name


----------



## alan dd

Thanks very much for that orkneyman, his mother phoned me and thought that the MNOPF might be ripping them off - or mistaken as he changed companies. Maybe the solicitor can follow it up anyway, that's what he's paid to do!


----------



## KJRogers

*OIL hands that worked in Guaymas*

Any of you lads recall a fellow named Gus who had worked for OIL and when I knew him he was port engineer (I think) in Mexico in the late 70's or early 80's. I was in and out of Guaymas on a Gulf Fleet boat - Hercules Del Golfo- as master - we ran supplies out of San Diego to Guaymas and also serviced rigs up in the northern part of Gulf of California. That was a sweet dp boat. Gus, as I remember, was a stand-up guy.....thin fellow and wore glasses. I believe he went on to work for Acadian Marine as well, working out of Coatzaqualcos on the Gulf side. I too, had the misfortune of working for Acadian. They sure had some nasty old boats.


----------



## Tommyyoung

I was with OIL from 78 ish for a few years, started on the supplier in loch kishorn as AB for I trip then the harrier in Dundee which was handy cos I live in Monifieth, then driller , venturer, mariner & the challenger, just been laid off for a few months so if anyone knows of anyone looking for an AB or AB crane op? HELP lol , knew all the head cases Ian Harper Frankie Flynn tommy Sheridan etc


----------



## steve rymell

know lot of the names mentioned but also forgotten a lot of names i was on oil chancellor from 1988 til 1991 with ron sturrock and baz unite graham was chief engineer dave power lifter was 2nd engineer lived somewhere near dundee peddle bin was leading hand from sunderland derek was mate from yarmouth went on the onyx as captain later tosh was cook cant remember other aba names i then went to chieftain,onyx, then 5 years down the falklands on the mariner, then provider,osprey,transporter, oil where the best company i worked for was shocked when they sold out good times and good memories.


----------



## Ken Wood

Was with OIL in 77 / 78, on the Mariner and Driller, mainly servicing Sedneth 701, north of Shetland, central North Sea, and SW Ireland out of Foynes. Remember George Bowie fae the Broch, amongst others. Good happy ships but hard work.


----------



## rich.sims2

Sailed on the Discover, Driller, Endeavour, and Hustler or Harrier between 1976 - 1980, is Garth Findley or John Penman out there?


----------



## Roy Pearce

*Oil*

I sailed on the Oil Boats from around 1984 until 1987


----------



## joemcd

I started on the Trader in 94 with Mike Bentley as skipper and Bobby Gold as mate, moved to the Traveller with Mike Gaffney as skipper and John Bain I think as Mate, then on to the Ostertor with the German skippers in 97, a further move to the Osprey in 98 with one trip on the Onyx and a final trip on the Kaubturm saw me leaving OIL in 99, all in all a good time with some top guys.


----------



## Ken Roberts

I think the person you are referring to would be Gus Sellars, he was a former Chief Engineer in OIL.
Ken Roberts


----------



## tom.d

hy ken.trader was last time we met good to hear your still alive re gus sellars the greatest phallic symble in oil .and so say all of us tom field


----------



## Ken Roberts

*Oil Hunter*



Ozzie said:


> Goodday. Anyone remember the old "Oil Hunter" seismic survey vessel in about 1975. Think she was an old Norwegian stern trawler which had sunk and then was bought on the cheap...stability very dicey! I was mate on her for one trip in mid 1975.
> rgds


Sailed on that ship as Ch.Eng. in 1975-76 mainly out of the South Western approaches, Foway in Cornwall.
Ken Roberts


----------



## Ken Roberts

*Trader*



tom.d said:


> hy ken.trader was last time we met good to hear your still alive re gus sellars the greatest phallic symble in oil .and so say all of us tom field


Hello Tom
Last time I saw you was on the Trader. I did over 10 years on that vessel, leaving in Trinidad as the Americans ( Tidewater) wanted cheap South American Officers. Guess what,the very next voyage it collided with an oil rig when the Mate fell asleep on the bridge. Completely wrecked the bridge and the top deck including life boats.The Mate then went to the workshop and topped himself!
Got myself 35years redundancy after that then did 3 years with Stirling Shipping and retired in 2003.
Hope this finds you well.
Regards, Kenneth


----------



## capitan62

orkneyman said:


> I started with OIL on the OIL Challenger in 1985, captains were Ian Fyffe and John Partridge, then went to Fredrickshaven to bring the Oil Champion back to the North Sea on a Shell contract, Captains on that trip was Danny Mcgregor who i believe is a pilot on the forth, we had a few captains there one from Dundee cant remember the name off hand. Then it was back to the Challenger for a few trips and then a stint at college before heading to Mexico to join the oil Tiger in Dos Bocos, captain was Gavin Gray who i still keep in touch with and is now working at the De Kastri terminal in Russia.We left Dos Bocos and took the ship to Galveston and then on to Abidjan, Ivory coast, a great trip across the atlantic all sextant navigation no GPS on board.
> Then left the Tiger and went to Cape Town and joined the Oil Prowler and towed a barge up to Angola, again sextant navigation, all great stuff.
> I then worked down West Africa for a bit on the Oil Hustler, Oil Terrier, Oil Tiger, Oil Concord, Far Sky which was bareboated, OSA Defender.
> Then back to the North Sea on the Trader, Traveller, and also did trips on the Gallusturm, Huntetor, Kaubturm, Kreuzturm,Schepelsturm, OSA Vanguard, OIL Osprey, OIL Onyx, OIL Provider, OIL Tracer.
> I had 8 fantastic years with OIL met some great guys.
> Lou Harrison was marine Super at the time another gentleman. And Margaret in personnel what a nice person.
> There was a book written called the Great Alliance a history of OIL from there start in 1971 to 1995 and i believe this was the year that Tidewater bought them out. As far as i am aware the book was never published, but i managed to get a copy and its a really good read into OIL.s 25 year history written by Rodger Macdonald.
> Some names come to mind, Frankie Flynn, Dennis O'Fee, Davy ????from Mussleborough, Micky Stewart, Baz Unite, Mick Jonhson, Mike Bentley, Roger Woodcock,John Fawcet, Jimmy crawford (crowbar), i will stiill need to rack the brain but some of you other guys i am sure will come up with a few names from the past.
> Alan
> .


Good day Mr. Allan

My name is Captain Cesar Vicente, I'm actually the operator of the PSV ZUMAQUE TRACER wich is the EX-OIL TRACER. We are very glad to find some body that had sailed on board this vessel. She is actually in Dry Dock at Cartagena - Colombia, and will be engaged in Pipe laying at Maracaibo lake next month using recetly installed DP-1 capability. 
We are improving she because is a great vessel. I would ask only one thing to you: This vessel has had in any time of her life LIFE BOATS?

Thanks for your help

Captain Cesar Vicente


----------



## Nick Balls

Good Day Cesar, 
I thought you would be interested in this picture. The Oil Trader did originally have conventional lifeboats. She originaly worked the southern North Sea out of Great Yarmouth. This picture was taken later after the aforementioned accident in Africa.


----------



## lordy

Capt. Vincente 
My name is John Lord< I was Capt o the Oil Tracer from March 1996 to April1998. When I joined her she was 68 metre's long and when I left 82 metres I was in the drydock wen they extended her and put th extra on the stern The extra on the stern was a disaster andhad to be shortened and stiffened up. I think the lifeboats were removed when she was lengthened, she definately had them when she was short. If you need any more info let me know I willtry and remember, I retired from the sea 15years ago


----------



## rpeteru

*ex OIL Hustler*

I sailed as Chief Engineer on OIL Hustler out of Singapore in late 1994 worked her off the coast of Malaysia doing anchors, this was just before OIL/OSA was brought out by Tidewater.


----------



## timo

I was on the Oil Tracer when she was running as the Balder Grip and the British Viking in the early/mid 80's out of Aberdeen and Peterhead, she had lifeboats, totally enclosed ones.


----------



## orkneyman

I have a page on Facebook called Ocean Inchcape Ltd (OIL)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/190015134434278/ 

we are looking into the possibility of a Reunion in the near future and looking for names and if anyone would be interested in attending. I know some of you guys on here are not on facebook, but if you can get in touch if your interested it would be much appreciated.
Location we are looking at would be Dundee.
regards Alan


----------



## Ken Roberts

*OIL Reunion*

Hi Allan
How is life up in the wilderness?
That seems a good idea now that we are getting on in life.

Had a tripple bye-pass and new aorta valve this time last year, now back to normal if there is such a word.

Still got my season ticket for you now where!

Please keep me informed.

Kenneth


----------



## orkneyman

Hi Kenny good to hear from you. Living down in Aberdeenshire since 2002, retired last year. Sounds as though your had a tough time, hope all ok with you now. Gavin Gray keeps asking if i have heard from you. Going to be having a chat with Fred Potter in next couple of days to see what we can organise, i have 16 names that are keen on a reunion. Did you have a look at the Facebook page some cracking photos on there you will enjoy, Will keep you updated, good to hear from you Kenny.


----------



## HelenAllinson

*Cecil Pratt*

Hello all, I came across this website searching for photos for my dad, Cecil Pratt. Dad is 89 now and unfortunately suffers from dementia. He is in hospital near Great Yarmouth, recovering from a nasty fall. Dad loved his time with OIL. The family call him Uncle Albert because he never stops talking about the sea. I was only little, but I remember Lou, Stuart who was a Captain and always sent dad a Xmas card. A few years later I was employed by Halcyon Shipping in Great Yarmouth and worked with Janet, who was married to Alec the cook who dad was friends with. I will mention the names on this thread to him, he will be really pleased.


----------



## Brian Graham

Hello Helen, your Dad was one of the stalwart leading hands with OIL In what I suppose was the early days, I did a couple of trips with him on the Hustler if I remember correctly when I was extra Engineer. At that time you knew most folk in the company one way or another.


----------



## 244703

Hi, sorry late replies just seen the thread. I was with OIL for a few years, as mate and master. My first ship was Oil Driller. Think the deck team were hogans heroes😁😁 george saxton and willy bruce. Skipper Dougy Mathews..Some time later when I was Master he was my back to back on Oil Discoverer in Mexico. Sailed on Oil Hustler for a while, Bas Unite as Master, also Ian Fife. Great trips out of Dundee for BP. Also on DP boat Oil Endeavour, incredible how technology has developed nowadays for diving on DP🤔 later served on Oil Supplier Ron Sturock as Master, in north sea and Medi. Great in warm weather out of Sicily. Chris Bryant also there as skipper. My first Master job was middle east on Arzanah, single screw tug about 1500 Hp...very good fun, just me, a chief engr, Jim Paton I think, and Gilbertese crew. Later on Oil Discoverer in Mexico. OIL were great John Hamilton in office and Margaret Kilpatrick. 
After I left OIL went to BUE, then ashore with Total in Aberdeen in 1986. Now retired. Would welcome a chat with anyone who remembers these great days in mists of time. Ian Fraser-Mitchell


----------

